
Stop Taking Car Buying Advice from Professional Millionaires - ourmandave
https://jalopnik.com/stop-taking-car-buying-advice-from-professional-million-1832966618
======
refurb
Huh!

 _Tom is a contributing writer for Jalopnik and runs AutomatchConsulting.com.
He saves people money and takes the hassle out of buying or leasing a car._

Amazingly this company deals only with new car buyers. No hidden agenda there!

------
WheelsAtLarge
All mass market cars lose value once they are driven out of the dealership.
Thinking that a new car will be a better deal in ANY case is delusional.

There is the New car high that one gets when one buys a new car so to some
people that's worth the premium of a new car but don't try to make a case for
a new car being a better deal when it comes to price alone.

------
jaclaz
>Buying a $40,000 car, for instance, he says, would require a year’s worth of
work if you’re earning $20 per hour after taxes and working 200 hours
annually.

I understand how he can claim to make that much money,last time I worked 200
hours at $20 dollars net I was _strangely_ paid US$ 4,000 (and NOT $40,000)

------
ahartmetz
Nice native advertising and nice try.

